# $35 Hakko 936 Clone - First Impressions **56k warning**



## gastro54

Alright, I just received my 936 clone from web-tronics.com also known as circuit specialists with 2 additional .8mm tips. This thing completely trounces any other iron I have used (ratshack/portasol corldless). The temperature adjustment is extremely helpful and the iron maintains a consistant tip temperature, but loses some heat when soldering to big ground pads. Anyways, I think it will be hard to beat for $35. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













 Notice the nasty burn mark left by my ratshack iron >_< I left it running overnight on the table (by accident of course)... Don't do this.


----------



## flecom

very nice looking little station and for $35?

 might be time to replace this pos ratshack iron


----------



## primer

It looks exactly the same as my Hakko 936 ESD. Even the soldering iron stand looks the same!. Not bad for $35.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *primer* 
_It looks exactly the same as my Hakko 936 ESD. Even the soldering iron stand looks the same!. Not bad for $35._

 

guess i better buy one before the lawsuit eh?


----------



## gastro54

The build quality was actually better than I expected, especially that of the iron stand.


----------



## was ist los?

I have one and love it. A few pet peeves though. The AC cord is short!! The grip is like a typical cheap soldering iron's since the grip really heats up. When new, one can smell the rubber getting hot. As far as maintaining heat and starting up time, it's great. I feel it's a real bargain for $35. I also got the screwdriver tip for my tube projects. Also great for other p2p wiring jobs with large copper plate ground planes.
 I have compared it to my friend's Hakko 963. The Hakko's build is much better, you get what you pay for i suppose. The Hakko features a foam grip that won't burn your fingers and the stand/iron works a lot better than the shabby fit on the CS1.


----------



## gastro54

Hehe, if you look closely, you can see "CSI 936" in the top right of the station.


----------



## gastro54

That is true about the grip. It does get quite hot. It shouldn't be too hard to find a foam grip / better insulator.


----------



## Dreamslacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *was ist los?* 
_I have one and love it. A few pet peeves though. The AC cord is short!! The grip is like a typical cheap soldering iron's since the grip really heats up. When new, one can smell the rubber getting hot. As far as maintaining heat and starting up time, it's great. I feel it's a real bargain for $35. I also got the screwdriver tip for my tube projects. Also great for other p2p wiring jobs with large copper plate ground planes.
 I have compared it to my friend's Hakko 963. The Hakko's build is much better, you get what you pay for i suppose. The Hakko features a foam grip that won't burn your fingers and the stand/iron works a lot better than the shabby fit on the CS1._

 


 Well... You can always, at a later time, buy a Hakko iron to hook up to the unit. That'd solve the issues you have.


----------



## MisterX

I have been using a Hakko 936 ESD model at work for the last couple months and I have not noticed any problems with the handle getting hot..... maybe that is a difference between the two (other then the Hakko has an insulated plug)? 
 For what you paid it looks like you got a pretty sweet soldering station. 
 If it performs half as good as the 936 it is worth every cent. 
 Any chance you will pop that open and take some **** Picts? 
 I will do the same with a 936 and we can note what other differences there are.


----------



## enzoferrari650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_I have been using a Hakko 936 ESD model at work for the last couple months and I have not noticed any problems with the handle getting hot..... maybe that is a difference between the two (other then the Hakko has an insulated plug)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Um maybe because they're DIFFERENT? the grip is different.


----------



## enzoferrari650

anyways... i love my weller


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *enzoferrari650* 
_Um maybe because they're DIFFERENT? the grip is different._

 

Looks the same to me.


----------



## rayofsi

the grip on the csi model isnt as good as the hakko. but its 35bux =P


----------



## gastro54

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_Any chance you will pop that open and take some **** Picts? 
 I will do the same with a 936 and we can note what other differences there are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I could porbably do this, I would be interested in seeing the differences as well.


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ufokillerz* 
_the grip on the csi model isnt as good as the hakko. but its 35bux =P_

 

I see I see.... Rubber Vs foam. 
 Makes sense now that we have had some constructive input.


----------



## Megaptera

That looks like a pretty nice iron there. Have you done any SMD parts with it yet?

 On a side note, has anyone ever tried making a temperature control for a cheap Weller-type iron? Basically a box with a dimmer... Maybe I'll play with that for my next project.


----------



## gastro54

I haven't done any SMD soldering yet, just regular caps resistors and whatnot.


----------



## nleahcim

That looks disturbingly like my Hakko 936-12. I love that thing to death - if there's one thing you should not go cheap on - it's an iron. I had a ratshack 15/30W for too many years - but I have learned from my mistakes!


----------



## rayofsi

i have done a lot of smt parts with the csi hakko clone.


----------



## enzoferrari650

I still cant get over how cheap it is. Just the price makes me want to get it and try it.


----------



## Jose Perez

Just got mine in today and all I can say is *THANK YOU* for pointing me in the direction of this piece. I bought a Cold Heat soldering tool earlier this summer to replace my aging Port-a-Sol but was pretty dissappointed in its performance. I've been meaning to ditch the portables altogether and just get a benchtop unit but kept getting distracted from the task until i went to solder something and was reminded how badly I needed one. Well that happened again a week and a half ago right when you guys mentioned this station and I just went ahead and ordered it instead of procrastinating any more. So far I couldn't be happier with the price, build quality, and performance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I can finally finish all the soldering work I pushed off when all I had was my Cold-Heat and Port-a-Sol irons.

 Thanks again


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Megaptera* 
_That looks like a pretty nice iron there. Have you done any SMD parts with it yet?

 On a side note, has anyone ever tried making a temperature control for a cheap Weller-type iron? Basically a box with a dimmer... Maybe I'll play with that for my next project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You'll end up with more heat than you want in the control (pot). You are going to control temperature with resistance... = HOT


----------



## Megaptera

Quote:


 You'll end up with more heat than you want in the control (pot). You are going to control temperature with resistance... = HOT 
 

Very true. Well, something to think about, I suppose.


----------



## bg4533

My Weller WLC100 that I bought less than a month ago for $36.95 died this weekend with only a few hours of use. I am considering buying one of these and sending the Weller in under warranty. I will keep the nicer and Ebay the other. Has anyone seen or used both that could compare them?


----------



## skyskraper

does it have a voltage selector switch for those of us not stateside or jp???


----------



## SHLim

I am interested too. Can it run off 220v-240v main? 
 Can't find such a cheap soldering station over here in NZ. 

 TIA,
 Sam


----------



## null

Looks like a nice value soldering station! I might just snatch one up...


----------



## gastro54

There is no voltage selection on the station. I am very sure that this clone is made in China, so there might be a 220v version somewhere. I have yet to open it up and see what is inside (procrastination).


----------



## Edwood

Woah, That's a sweet priced Solder Station. Nice find!

 I think I may spoil myself with an ESD safe Hakko, though.

 Although, it's nearly impossible to beat that price.

 -Ed


----------



## Talonz

Just bought the CSI-Station2. It's 49.95, but I got it because they send you a free DMM with an order of $50 or more. So I got that and a tube of solder. This is all for the MINT I"m building


----------



## skyskraper

for the 240v'ers amongst us, i just found a 240v version of it on ebay click me


----------



## bg4533

I recieved my 936 clone and a replacement handle for my Weller WLC100 today. MPJA.com (where I bought the Weller from) sent me the replacement handle with no questions asked after I sent them an email about the previous handle dying. 

 When I first recieved the WLC100 I thought it was a great station. Neglecting the fact a handle died after only a few hours use I still consider it a very good station. It is compact and the iron feels good, but the temperature adjustment on the station goes from 1-5 instead of giving an actual temperature. 

 The CSI 936 is much heavier than the Weller station and the iron holder is seperate from the temperature part. The temperature adjustment is based on actual temperature, is infinitely adjustable and there is a nice little light to tell you when the iron is warmed up to the specified temperature. The iron itself is very slender in comparison to the Weller, but it doesn't feel quite as natural to me. This may be because I am used to cheap, fat Radio Shack irons and the Weller. The only problem I have with this iron is that around 750F the iron starts getting pretty hot to the touch and at around 800F I have trouble holding it for very long. I can't imagine using this iron up to the 896F setting it has. Other than the heat coming through the handle I think this is an amazing deal. I think I am going to have to do something about the heat though.

 In the past few hours I soldered an AD8620 to a browndog (my first SMD soldering), 2 stacks of of BUF634s (4 each) and a few wires. All of it worked great.


----------



## Talonz

Just got my CSI-Station2 in the mail today. I'm impressed with how good the station looks, however, the grip looks a bit cheap on the soldering iron. I haven't used it yet, but initial impressions say the CSI-Station2 probably has the same heat problem as the Station1. Many spelling mistakes in the manual, it's obvious that its a cheap clone, but hopefully it does its job well (and from the responses, it seems like it will). I wish I had pictures for you guys, but no camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Another minor problem I notice, is that while the soldering iron sits well in the holder, the handle is heavy and if bumped, might have a tendency to tilt backwards. Also, they include an extra ceramic heater core for the soldering iron, which is nice plus.


----------



## Talonz

More comments about the CSI-2:

 Station did not come with rubber feet, could be a problem at some point.
 Temperature is nice, move the knob and the LCD shows what you have selected, then in half a second, it switches to the actual temperature which is measured several times per second. Nothing else to report, I'll post again once I start using it.


----------



## bg4533

After using the iron for a while today to build a Pimeta I got sick of the heat from the handle. I went to Jo Ann Fabric and bought a ball of Acrylic/Wool yarn for $2, took off the rubber grip and wrapped the handle in yarn. It took about 5 minutes to wrap. After a few minutes of testing the results are good. At 700F I can barely feel any heat on the handle. At 900F the handle is a bit warm, but by no means hot (felt similar to the iron at around 600F before). Below is a picture of the handle.


----------



## Talonz

Well, I built my MINT amp with it already, and it's a great iron. The temperature sensor isn't as sensitive as it could be, so the display really isn't that useful. If I were to buy a new iron, it would be the Station1.


----------



## Edwood

How do they ground the Hakko ESD safe version? Is it really that different from the no ESD safe one?

 -Ed


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_How do they ground the Hakko ESD safe version? Is it really that different from the no ESD safe one?

 -Ed_

 

Looking at all the specs for both, they seem identical - the important numbers to being ESD safe are the tip-to-ground resistance and tip-to-ground voltage. In both the CSI-1 and 936-12 (ESD safe) the tip-to-ground resistance is <2ohm and tip-to-ground voltage is <2mV (Typical .6mV). It takes a pretty expensive multimeter to even measure that - a $300 Fluke 87 only goes down to 1mV and can't measure more finely than single mV divisions. I'd be VERY surprised if anyone ever had ESD problems with one of these. As long as I've been saying such good things about them, I guess it's time for me to buy one. We'll see how soon it gets here.

 Jimmy.


----------



## patricklang

Is it hot enought to handle silver wire and high grade tin/silver solder?


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patricklang* 
_Is it hot enought to handle silver wire and high grade tin/silver solder?_

 

If you ignore solder SPECIFICALLY designed for high-temperature applications and brass jewelry solder, there aren't really any commercial solders with a melting temperature above about 450F. The standard solders are mostly in the mid 300's F, with silver solders in the mid to high 300's and lead-free solders between 400 and 450F. In centigrade, this is a range of about 180-240C. These temperatures are well within the range of this soldering station. 

 Oh - and looking at the picture at the top of this thread (as opposed to the ones on web-tronics.com), there actually IS an ESD safe mark on the bottom right corner of the station. Not sure if that's standard or not, never know with OEM's.


----------



## gsferrari

I got the Hakko 936 ESD Dafe soldering station and it is just brilliant. Handles silver solder like a furnace on steroids...handle stays completely cool...tip stays clean and heats up quick and even. 

 I had the $36.00 clone for a few days - handle got too hot and heating was inconsistent. But it was better than ratshack crap. You could do a LOT worse for the money.

 I wanted a top notch soldering station and hence the decision. I am serious about my DIY work here. If you are in for hoots then this should be a decent choice


----------



## patricklang

I just ordered the clone. It should be a big step up from me, I've had my ratshack 15w more than half my life I think.

 What silver solder did you choose btw gsferrari?


----------



## SHLim

Found a NZ source. www.sicom.co.nz is carrying something similar at NZ$92.90 +GST. However, the analog version did not say it is ESD safe. Double check with sicom before you buy.
 Do a search in sicom under 936 and you will see it.

 (updated price and removed link).


----------



## J.Y.

To gastro54:
 Could you tell me where you got those clamps in the 3rd photo?


----------



## Fangmasterflex

Those clamps are called helping hands, radioshack used to sell them but now they have been replaced by a beefed up model which has a soldering iron holder, sponge, and larger magnifying glass for 12.99. 

 I also just recieved the CSI station-2 from circuitspecialists today. I must say thats its one giant step above my no good radioshack iron. I think that it was a pretty decent deal for 50 bucks, especially since it comes with a digital multimeter that isnt half bad (even comes with batteries). Heres the pros and cons as I see it and as everyone else had already listed:

 Pros:
 Somewhat quick heating ( took approx 40 sec to reach 250*C and stay constant)
 Self detects and displays temp of the iron after 2 seconds 
 Fully adjustable temp from 200*C to 480*C
 ESD safe
 Iron is replacable as well as the ceramic heater inside of it
 Comes with extra ceramic heater, and iron stand with sponge


 Cons:
 Handle can get hot (but after using a radioshack iron for so long it just doesnt bother me anymore)
 No rubber feet on either station or the iron stand
 Some may find the AC power cord and iron cord to be too short, approx. 3 feet of cord for both

 Heres some pics:


----------



## gaboo

Ha, ha. I recognized the multimeter. I have one just like that. Paid $12 in a country far, far away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, edit: that was 8 or 9 years ago, but it still works.


----------



## Fangmasterflex

haha yea, my friend got the same multimeter in China over the summer for 10$, but hey free is free


----------



## gaboo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fangmasterflex* 
_haha yea, my friend got the same multimeter in China over the summer for 10$, but hey free is free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

VAT was 19%. China must have none


----------



## gaboo

Question for owners of hakko clones: is there any warranty on these units? Or is the manufacturer disclaiming even their existence?


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patricklang* 
_What silver solder did you choose btw gsferrari?_

 

Cardas


----------



## bg4533

Does anyone know if the real Hakko 936 tips will work in this iron? I bent the flat tip I bought with the iron and lost the conical one it comes with. Are there any other kind of tips I could buy locally that work? The problem is now that the iron doesnt seem to get as hot as it used to, not sure if it is the bent tip or another problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_Does anyone know if the real Hakko 936 tips will work in this iron? I bent the flat tip I bought with the iron and lost the conical one it comes with. Are there any other kind of tips I could buy locally that work? The problem is now that the iron doesnt seem to get as hot as it used to, not sure if it is the bent tip or another problem. Any suggestions?_

 

You can use the Hakko 900M-T-xxx tips with the iron that comes with the station. If a new tip doesn't fix the heating problem, switch in the new ceramic heating element that came with the station. If that doesn't fix the problem, you can buy a new iron for the station. The Hakko 907 is the equivalent of the one that came with the station. The 908 is higher powered/heavier duty. The 900 is for micro-soldering. I just got my station today, it's working very well.


----------



## gaboo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_You can use the Hakko 900M-T-xxx tips with the iron that comes with the station. If a new tip doesn't fix the heating problem, switch in the new ceramic heating element that came with the station. If that doesn't fix the problem, you can buy a new iron for the station. The Hakko 907 is the equivalent of the one that came with the station. The 908 is higher powered/heavier duty. The 900 is for micro-soldering. I just got my station today, it's working very well._

 

Is there a manufacturer on the box anywhere? A conctact address in US? Or does this clone have no warranty whatsoever?


----------



## gaboo

Is this the wool thing for cleaning tips?


----------



## gaboo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_You can use the Hakko 900M-T-xxx tips with the iron that comes with the station. If a new tip doesn't fix the heating problem, switch in the new ceramic heating element that came with the station. If that doesn't fix the problem, you can buy a new iron for the station. The Hakko 907 is the equivalent of the one that came with the station. The 908 is higher powered/heavier duty. The 900 is for micro-soldering. I just got my station today, it's working very well._

 

The 907 seems to cost $45: http://shop3.outpost.com/product/136...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## kloan

snip: sorry bout that.. hit the wrong button...


----------



## Talonz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gaboo* 
_Is this the wool thing for cleaning tips?_

 

Yes, you use it instead of a wet sponge.


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gaboo* 
_Is there a manufacturer on the box anywhere? A conctact address in US? Or does this clone have no warranty whatsoever?_

 

They're manufactured by the same OEM as the Hakko, and are exactly identical to the Hakko 936-12 ESD SAFE soldering station. They do not seem to come with a warranty, but I just popped mine open and it's actually well put together. The guts are pretty simple, and if anything inside did burn out anyone who knows enough to own a soldering station (instead of just an iron) should be able to replace it just fine. Plus, if it does die completely, you can buy a second one and still not have spent as much as on a branded Hakko 936-12.

 Jimmy


----------



## gaboo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_They're manufactured by the same OEM as the Hakko, and are exactly identical to the Hakko 936-12 ESD SAFE soldering station. They do not seem to come with a warranty, but I just popped mine open and it's actually well put together. The guts are pretty simple, and if anything inside did burn out anyone who knows enough to own a soldering station (instead of just an iron) should be able to replace it just fine. Plus, if it does die completely, you can buy a second one and still not have spent as much as on a branded Hakko 936-12.

 Jimmy_

 

Thank for the info!

 Well, I'm not so sure about the price part. With shipping the clone is $46. Twice that is $92. The 936-(12?) ESD goes for ~$92 shipped on outpost. So if it dies once, it's probably not worth buying a second time...


----------



## gaboo

I couldn't resist it. From a Hakko techical note: "Lead particles will transfer themselves from the solder to the skin; that is why soap was invented."


----------



## Talonz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_They're manufactured by the same OEM as the Hakko, and are exactly identical to the Hakko 936-12 ESD SAFE soldering station. They do not seem to come with a warranty, but I just popped mine open and it's actually well put together. The guts are pretty simple, and if anything inside did burn out anyone who knows enough to own a soldering station (instead of just an iron) should be able to replace it just fine. Plus, if it does die completely, you can buy a second one and still not have spent as much as on a branded Hakko 936-12.

 Jimmy_

 

Trouble is, it's tough to fix if it's your only soldering iron


----------



## gaboo

I cannot find any warranty information on hakko's site. Maybe the original comes w/o warranty as well... So the lack of warranty is cloned too.


----------



## gaboo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Talonz* 
_Trouble is, it's tough to fix if it's your only soldering iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Slaps forehead: that's why you need to buy the 2nd one!


----------



## kloan

I just got one of these... for those who have them and have used them for a while, what temperature would you recommend?


----------



## aeroes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_I just got one of these... for those who have them and have used them for a while, what temperature would you recommend?_

 


 It generally depends on what type of solder/lead you use with. Assuming the lead is 63/37 or any high melting point 20watts-30watts is adequate. Usually I use 30watts, 20watts when soldering SOIC, I was too afraid to burn the chips.


----------



## JRjr

Did anyone else besides me recieve a different (cheaper) stand with this station than the one they show in the pictures?Mine was a cheaper solder holder/iron holder combo.It doesnt do either very well.I also noticed the calibration screw was missing(broken).Since it was only 35 bucks I may take it apart to see what happened to the screw.The temp. seems to be off about 150F from the setting on the dial,according to my kinda cheap Craftsman DMM.I usually solder at around 500F so I just adjust my temp. to make up for this difference.The iron itself does work well and it has more choices for tips than my other station(a Tenma).I can't complain considering the price.


----------



## patricklang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_I just got one of these... for those who have them and have used them for a while, what temperature would you recommend?_

 

I tend to use small gauge solder (kester 'electronics' 68/30/2 I think). For surface mount, I use just under 500, its very fast and I haven't destroyed anything. When I'm doing panel mount or through hole, I use 550-600 depending on the size of the junction. Most of my pcb work is at 550, 600 is more for my 18 ga wire to pot connections. I tend to use thick copper rather than going for expensive silver wires, etc.


----------



## kloan

Cool, thanks.. that's the info I was looking for. I'll start with 500, or maybe a little lower, and see how that goes..

 As far as solder goes, there's some silver solder at Radio Shack a friend and I used for modding an Xbox. It was 0.6mm and released very little smoke.. but it also required a lot of solder to get a good joint... is that stuff ok or should I use something else? I'd prefer if it's something I can buy locally.. I'm getting tired of having to order stuff online all the time..


----------



## jcollins

Does the 35$ CSI station come with a replacement heating element?


----------



## patricklang

Mine came with an extra heating element.

 That solder should be fine for general work. Silver solders are typically thinner such as that one so that they melt easier. The kester I use is almost identical to the radio shack, in fact I use both interchangably. The only downside to those thin solders is that you may need to feed a lot of solder for panel mount joints.


----------



## jerb

dude you have the cleanest work bench i have ever seen! i like the iron, starting a fund for it (radshack aint cutting it)


----------



## damonpip

Could someone that has this station take a close-up picture of the connector on the iron for me? I have a Hakko 929 and I'd like to know if the connector is the same.


----------



## vbmechanic

For Canadians, Lee's Electronics in Vancouver also has a Hakko knockoff with the exact same specs for $55 CDN:

http://www.leeselectronic.com/Soldering%20Equipment.htm


----------



## kloan

awwww!! it's available in white! man, i could've got it to match my iPod.. hahaha... j/k


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_awwww!! it's available in white! man, i could've got it to match my iPod.. hahaha... j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 







 Cmon people...its just a soldering station


----------

